# My First Woody !



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

After a lifetime of building nothing but plastic stuff, I finally completed my first wood kit ! A Blair Line Country Store.... It was a little tougher than doing a plastic one; the window frames almost drove me to nervous collapse.... I was pleased with the results though. Looks so much like the real country stores that I've passed so often on the road. Now there will be a place on my layout at which to get a cold drink and a can of Vienna sausages !


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

wsboyette said:


> After a lifetime of building nothing but plastic stuff, I finally completed my first wood kit ! A Blair Line Country Store.... It was a little tougher than doing a plastic one; the window frames almost drove me to nervous collapse.... I was pleased with the results though. Looks so much like the real country stores that I've passed so often on the road. Now there will be a place on my layout at which to get a cold drink and a can of Vienna sausages !



Nice job !


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Excellent work! :appl:


----------



## Broketraincollector (Mar 11, 2014)

Very cool. How long did it take?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Well done*

Yeah, I like that!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

looks real good.:thumbsup:


----------



## PeterA (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks good


Sent from Pete's Pad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Yup, I like this one a lot. Nice job.


----------

